# Buy a Pony or a small horse?



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I am a pony person!, actually both are ponies, if the small horse is 14 hands its a large pony. usually large ponies are more popular and sell faster than the smaller ones. (I know I have been looking for a nice large pony for a while) With kids that young I would opt for the smaller one. It helps them build confidence. Yes they will out grow it eventually and more quickly than the larger one. But honestly they may lose interest sooner than you think anyway.

Are you small enough to ride the smaller one? most ponies can carry 150 lbs w/o issue. I would suggest you or some more advanced rider working the pony on a regular basis, unless its an older dead quiet pony.

I went from small pony to medium pony before going to a small horse and I enjoyed my ponies the most of any mount I have ever had.

Also the smaller pony will be easier for your little ones to groom, bathe, etc.
Just my 2 cents. got any more details/pics of the two in question?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I do have pics. Will post in a minute. I am leaning towards the pony honestly but I think I am to big to ride her.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Stacieandtheboys, if the other one is 14 hands its not much bigger and still a pony. riding the smaller one depends on how big boned they are, etc. but would love some pics. its a tough decision but they both sound really nice


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

First pic is of Coal the 14hh gelding

Second pic is the pony mare


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

both so cute! though I am partial to the smaller pony, omg we have one that looks almost exactly like it! looks very sturdy! I am about 135 to 140 and I ride the pony and she is about 12 hands, soooo.
is there anyone else who might be able to ride either just to keep them in tuned up?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I am not a gigantic person (about 150-155 and working on lowering it) I am the only one that could ride to tune up. 

The gelding is dominant in the pasture and the mare is more reserved. I have a 10year old mare and 10 year old gelding.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

have you had your 6 year old ride either? that might help make your decision. I bet you could ride the pony just fine and not hurt her at all. She is very sturdy and as long as it was just for light work I am sure it would be fine. Both look super cute. Do your boys have a preference? I just suggest having you ride either just for tune ups as I have seen ponies that are only ridden lightly by kids get a bit difficult. 
Best of luck and let us know which one you get and how it goes.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! I will let you know!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is the little one that we do ride (adults) working on getting her suitable for kids again as she has been off for 5 years :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

The thing is this...all things considered, you could ride the small horse. Your kids could ride the small horse longer. 

What is it that you're looking for in an equine?


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

cute cute cute!!

Joshie I am looking for something that my boys can learn on. Tack up, brush, pick hooves, lead. My horses are gentle on the ground however they are huge and I have to do everything for them. I want them to gain confidence around horses but leaning on something that they can handle. 

When they get older and outgrow then we could look at getting them something else if they wish. (of course then our horses we have may be suitable for them)


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

The reason I ask is that is exactly what we wanted in a horse. Our daughter is ten, almost 11. She got a horse last summer. He's a horse. My daughter is very, very small. She's about the size of a seven year old. 

Our trainer picked out our horse. He asked her if she wanted a small horse or if she wanted a horse she could keep forever. She asked for a forever horse. The thing is...you tend to fall in love with your first horse. Our Joshua is about 3 1/2 now. He'll probably mature to about 15.3 hands. He's muscled up since we've had him. He's nice and kind. My daughter can pick up his hooves. Joshie is a very willing horse and he adores her. That really increases her confidence. 

I guess I'm trying to say that size may not be what will best give your children confidence. IMO personality is much more important.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahh she my oldest who is six has been asking for a little horse ( he really doesnt understand the whole small horse pony thing) Thing is I have a younger son who is 3 and we will probably have another ina couple of years so the pony could very well be passed down.

I really dont think a hand or two is going to make a huge difference and it will come down to what our gut tells us and the boys fit to the pony/horse


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I would get the small horse/big pony... Just my personal preference... well, that and I've had one too many bad run-in's with ponies... all that I've ever met had dominance issues and have been pretty mean/bitey/kickers.

Anywho, it's your choice in the end... both are cute. Lol.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I totally agree its about gut feeling and personality. 4 inches isn't going to make a huge difference. I do use several horses for lessons for little ones but it is a longer way to fall just in case something happens. I just feel like kids are supposed to be with ponies and its a shame to miss out on that. However a forever horse is also something to think about. I was sad to see my ponies go but they both went great places where I was able to keep tabs on them. I just think if your kids want to do any type of competition a pony is more suitable as well. especially so young. At ten a kid probably knows for sure they want to stick with it for a while. At 3 and 6 you really don't know how long they will be interested. Anyway good luck and let us know how it goes. What is the smaller pony's name? Our little look alike is Honeybun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well here is my go at this tho it looks like you might have made your decision. Without mentioning the gelding is absolutely gorgeous(and not only because he is black:lol I think it might be a better idea as you can get on and correct or continue/further his training where as the pony it is more difficult being an adult rider. Having the gelding would also mean you can keep him around longer as it will take your kids longer to outgrow him AND kids being kids, you just never know how long their interest would hold up which if it were to go downhill you at least have a horse YOU can keep and ride for yourself.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

The smaller pony is Luci ( I just found out her name) and we already have a Lucy so if we do get her not only will she get a new home but a new name as well.

I really love the gelding ( I am partial to geldings). He is said to be dominant in the pasture and our gelding is dominant so I worry about that. Of course our mare was towards the top in her herd before we bought her but now Hank kind of runs her around.

We will probably look at them both tomorrow.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

have fun fill us in on how it goes, they both look like great ones


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure you keep us posted. That gelding is really adorable.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not sure either way, but another thing is with the gelding you don't have to worry about him being in heat and being moody.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you should go with the small horse.  He looks in a bit better condition then the mare (although I can't really critique that photo), & I think your kids could ride him a lot longer as well, I mean he is 14hh!  I'd go with the gelding.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I pull towards the mare - what a cutie! But then again, I am a 5'9 adult who rides a haflinger "pony" who is only 13.3 hands but very stocky. Just because they are short doesn't mean the kids are going to grow out of them very quickly. Short horses/ponies are especially fun on trails - easier to get under trees and such on the trails when you go off the main paths. I mean look at the icelandics and the big tall men who ride them. 

If they both have the traits you want, go visit them in person and see which one you hit it off with. They may be able to do the similar things, but the personalities will be different and one might just meet what your looking for a bit better.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> if the small horse is 14 hands its a large pony.


For show purposes yes... Genetically, only if it's a pony breed. That is an important difference in this case because pony breeds are stronger. 

I wish show people would stop calling small horses ponies. Breeds like Arabians and Morgans are sometimes shorter than 14.2H but they have nothing whatsoever in common with real ponies.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I gotcha ponyboy. I agree. Its very different, just a technicality really. As far as outgrowing either one, with a 3 and 6 year old it will be a while and she already has 2 other "full" size horses they can graduate to later on. I am sure she will let us know how it goes.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If it's not too late, here's my 2 cents:

Personally, I'm not a pony person. I find their temperament to be difficult to work with. Stubborn/bull-headed. GENERALLY speaking. I see my friend's daughter ride her 12hh (?) pony and fight with it all the time, but she gets on my 14.3hh mare and has no issues at all. 

If your kids end up loving the horse/pony they would feel bad if they outgrow it and have to give it up. 

If you feel that either animal is a good choice as far as temperament, training, health, etc. etc... since you are shopping for the kids, let the kids tell you. Not in so many words, but let the kids visit, lead, groom, ride both and see what reactions the kids have with each.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL - you know what they say about pony, mules and donkeys - people claim they are stubborn because they are so smart. Be smarter than the pony and you will be ok.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I know I am totally jumping in here at the end, and having read through all the posts... I think I would lean more towards the gelding as well. Ponies can be quite stubborn and difficult to work with. Just because he's dominant in the pasture, doesn't mean he will be dominant in the ring or with ground manners. My mare bosses all the other horses around, but she's a complete softie otherwise. I would bring your boys out to see the horses and possibly test-ride them. See which one they like best. And seriously... going with your gut, is often the best thing to do. Good luck!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Well we decided to go with the pony. I took my 3 year old to check her out. I figured if she can handle him and viceversa then she would make a great fit (since my 6 year old has more experience than the 3). She was awesome with him. Only thing is she is a little hard to catch but I will work on that with her. we brought her home last night! 

Now for a name but I will create a second post for that!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yippie! Congrats on the pony - I'm so happy. Ponies are so wonderful.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, personally i'm a pony person, but both are actually ponies! 14.2 and under is a pony, over is a horse. They both are so cute, and sound perfect, but I think I like how Coal looks a little better... I love black or white horses/ponies, they just stand out to me. That's only my oppinion though... Well good luck, I am sure you will make the right decision!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

aw that's great


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition


----------

